# Printing From Mac Osx 10.4 to Windows Xp Shared Hp Psc 1315 Usb Printer



## titanxl (Oct 9, 2005)

My fiance just recently got a iBook G4. She doesn't have a printer of her own but wants to access my HP All-in-One printer that I have shared from my Windows XP machine on our network. I did some research and came across http://www.macosx.com/content/faq.php/q8841/Printing-From-Mac-Osx-104-to-Windows-Xp-Shared-Hp-Multi-Function-Usb-Printer.html which was a great help. I followed all the instructions, downloaded and installed the recommended files and even installed and activated the TCP/IP Print Services for UNIX as reccommended in the article.
The problem is, however, that when I go to print from the Mac the print job will only spool up 64KB in my print spooler on my Windows machine. The printer will activate and respond briefly before it refuses to respond. It just sits there with a blinking error saying that the paper is out which it is clearly not. Also this print job hangs in the Windows print spooler, partially finished, unable to be cleared. 
Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## divit (Oct 11, 2005)

I just installed the printer that I share on the Xp machine on the mac. Be sure that you don't have Postscript. It runs fine with no addditional software installed.


----------



## peter baron (Oct 22, 2005)

On the Win XP machine, open the printers and faxes window and right click on the printer icon.  Select Properties and then the Ports tab.  Select the port that the shared printer is on and then deselect the "Enable bi-directional support" option.  That should do it.


----------



## lance18 (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't find the FAQ he is speaking of. I set up my printer before using those set of instructions, but I got a new pc and can't find the instruction to share the printer with my mac. If I could get some help that would be awsome. I have the 1315 as mentioned above. thanks


----------



## gsahli (Dec 6, 2006)

Network printing/Windows printing only works with a driver that was meant for network printing. To use the OS X built-in CUPS network choices, you need a CUPS driver. For postscript printers, this is not an issue, because postscript is the native output of OS X, and can easily be routed to the various choices in Printer Setup.
Non-postscript printers are Very Different. Except for Brother, no manufacturer has provided CUPS drivers. Instead, what you get are Carbon-type, OS9 legacy drivers, that have the comm protocol written into the driver (mostly USB). They can only print via local connection. 
**Exception - when printing via an Airport/Bonjour enabled print server (Airport Express/Extreme), where the software does a port redirection, USB output from the Mac gets routed to the USB port on Airport Express/Extreme.

On OS X, install the hpijs and ESP ghostscript driver set (PSC 1315 isn't listed - hope the 1310 driver will work):
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/
http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_1315


----------



## lance18 (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah the psc 1315 isn't listed but i can't remember which driver works with that printer. That is why i need that document titanxl mentioned. It told you the exact driver to use, but I can't remember anymore, I have tried various drivers but I can't seem to find the right one! I need help!


----------

